# New Ricoh 3110



## TopUSA (Jan 7, 2012)

Does anyone know if any suppliers have the 3110 with the Sawgrass ink in stock yet? I have talked to several of them and no luck yet. I need to have the printer for an event I am working by the 25th if possible.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

All distributors should have them in stock.
I suggest you call and ask Sawgrass.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

I've got two of them now and so far I like it.


----------



## TopUSA (Jan 7, 2012)

Decal_Designs said:


> I've got two of them now and so far I like it.


Congrats! Where did you get yours? I had a friend print my transfers for my event this weekend because I just could not find enough on the 3110 to be comfortable and read way to many posts with horror stories about the 3300.

Still in the market, but I guess I'm just being overly cautious as I'm on a shoe string budget.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I am finishing up my article on the 3310 for A&E
Magazine. Quite impressive.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

TopUSA said:


> Congrats! Where did you get yours? I had a friend print my transfers for my event this weekend because I just could not find enough on the 3110 to be comfortable and read way to many posts with horror stories about the 3300.
> 
> Still in the market, but I guess I'm just being overly cautious as I'm on a shoe string budget.


where have you seen Horror stories on the 3300? there may be a bad post or two but all the posts I see on TSF say it is an excellent printer. From my experience all the issues have been with the 7000 not the 3300.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Mike,
It turns out that I did get a nice deal because I bought my two 3110 printers before the suppliers actually had them in stock. As soon as they were in stock the prices jumped up a bit. In fairness to all the dye sub dealers, including the one I bought mine from, I will not mention that price, but I can say that I got them from Valley Litho in WI. You should however check all the suppliers you are interested in, and compare the prices and supplies that come in a "starter package". Also, and I can never stress this enough. Do not always jump on the cheapest price. You need to consider customer service, convenience, and reputation among other things too. Anyway, sorry for the ramble.......
One thing I've learned about bad horror story reviews over the years...
People that are pissed off need to vent and tell horror stories, and people that are happy like to just keep being happy and use the equipment and make money. Bad reviews should be considered of course but they are usually just easier to find than Good reviews. I bought the 3110 because it newer and newer is better. LOL


----------



## TopUSA (Jan 7, 2012)

texasjack49 said:


> where have you seen Horror stories on the 3300? there may be a bad post or two but all the posts I see on TSF say it is an excellent printer. From my experience all the issues have been with the 7000 not the 3300.


I talked to a guy in AL who had a 3300 and had it dies on him in month 13. Then there was this post (http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t174774.html#post1040345) with lots of links. Heck if I read much more from that guy Mike I might not even get into sublimation. Little scary.


----------



## TopUSA (Jan 7, 2012)

Decal_Designs said:


> Hi Mike,
> It turns out that I did get a nice deal because I bought my two 3110 printers before the suppliers actually had them in stock. As soon as they were in stock the prices jumped up a bit. In fairness to all the dye sub dealers, including the one I bought mine from, I will not mention that price, but I can say that I got them from Valley Litho in WI. You should however check all the suppliers you are interested in, and compare the prices and supplies that come in a "starter package". Also, and I can never stress this enough. Do not always jump on the cheapest price. You need to consider customer service, convenience, and reputation among other things too. Anyway, sorry for the ramble.......
> One thing I've learned about bad horror story reviews over the years...
> People that are pissed off need to vent and tell horror stories, and people that are happy like to just keep being happy and use the equipment and make money. Bad reviews should be considered of course but they are usually just easier to find than Good reviews. I bought the 3110 because it newer and newer is better. LOL


Thanks so much for the info. I agree about the horror stories and certainly understand, it just seems like there are some people on here who spend all day bad mouthing certain things and if they are that concerned about it and feel that strongly, there must be something to it. But your point is very valid. I guess if you are happy you don't have time to post on these types of things, you are too busy making money (which I hope to be doing soon.)

Thanks to all for the info and I hope to report back soon with the good news of my big purchase.


----------



## Albie1 (Sep 2, 2009)

My 3110 will be here today ordered it from conde.... I have a gx7000 now so I'll let u guys know what's up....


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Sweet. After you get it set up, and if you use CorelDraw, you can setup the recommended Color Management settings that Sawgrass has on their website. You might see the link when you are downloading the PowerDriver for the printer.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

texasjack49 said:


> where have you seen Horror stories on the 3300? there may be a bad post or two but all the posts I see on TSF say it is an excellent printer. *From my experience all the issues have been with the 7000 not the 3300*.


 
 Simply not accurate.

A quick scan found these in the Ricoh "graveyard" threads.

A Ricoh vendor is in one of the threads and thinks the problem occurs more often on the 3300, actually 2 vendors made that statement.

Keep in mind that most making tshirts here **in the TSHIRT Forum** use the the larger GX7000 since the 3300 is really too small to make XL and larger size tshirt transfers, you will see the same trend with pigment ink printers for tshirts, tabloid size is the norm, not the smaller printers. 

Being that the design and printheads are the same technology between both models it makes perfect sense both models die for the same reasons.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t176950.html#post1055573

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t142943-4.html#post973356

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t176950-3.html#post1069301

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t142943-2.html#post850127

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t142943-5.html#post1005964

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t142943-7.html#post1055583

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t132123-3.html#post837855

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t132123-11.html#post957678

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t176950.html#post1055831


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Just curious - are these printers generally availble in the USA through non sublimation outlets?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Decal_Designs said:


> One thing I've learned about bad horror story reviews over the years...
> People that are pissed off need to vent and tell horror stories, and people that are happy like to just keep being happy and use the equipment and make money. Bad reviews should be considered of course but they are usually just easier to find than Good reviews. I bought the 3110 because it newer and newer is better. LOL


One thing I have learned about reviews is to never put much stock in distributors reviewing their own products. What else is a company going to say other than "quite impressive" when their future revenue is greatly effected by the reception the printer gets. 

The lesson should have been learned on the all the positive reviews given by distributors on the GX7000. All the great claims that one no longer had to print frequently to avoid clogs, etc. Fast forward and we now know the claims were false. 

I surely would put more stock into numerous reviews from end users than reviews by distributors who revenue stream is dependent on a product they are reviewing. It would be like talking stock in a review of a Ford given by a Ford dealership.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

That's very true. Reviews need to be mainly from users. Distributes usually have a better understanding of the technical side of an item, which models sell better, and the most common problems with certain models. A good sales rep would steer you toward a product that has the least problems and would be the best fit for your budget and needs. 

You always have to weigh the reviews against the source.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Riderz Ready said:


> Just curious - are these printers generally availble in the USA through non sublimation outlets?


Yes they are, and they are generally about half the price with regular inks. But of course regular inks should never be installed into a printer that will be used for dye sub.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Decal_Designs said:


> A good sales rep would steer you toward a product that has the least problems and would be the best fit for your budget and needs.
> 
> You always have to weigh the reviews against the source.


Unfortunately most sales reps, even the good ones, are going to sell what they are told to sell and what gives them the best compensation.

Some distributors continued to recommend and sell the Ricohs knowing there were issues for over a year. So when these same distibutors talk about how impressed they are with the new one - well enough said.


----------



## Albie1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well I set up the new printer today.. Called Conde to have it set up remotely.. The guy was very nice set it up and installed the icc profiles... Did it for Corel and photoshop.. So far printer is running smooth... Only 1 gripe.. Some inks ran down to 66 percent which is more then the 25 percent loss claimed from charging the inks... Even the bigger black ink dropped to 86 percent... Ooh well I'll keep you guys informed on its progress... Albie


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Albie1 said:


> Well I set up the new printer today.. Called Conde to have it set up remotely.. The guy was very nice set it up and installed the icc profiles... Did it for Corel and photoshop.. So far printer is running smooth... Only 1 gripe.. Some inks ran down to 66 percent which is more then the 25 percent loss claimed from charging the inks... Even the bigger black ink dropped to 86 percent... Ooh well I'll keep you guys informed on its progress... Albie


I would think most of that "loss" is not really loss, those printers have long ink lines and on the initial cart they have to fill those ink lines. Some ink does get wasted on initial charge thru the print head, but most of the ink "loss" is just used to fill the lines, so not really wasted. Those inks in the lines are still useable, just not in the cart anymore but the cart capacity is what is reported, not the total useable ink in the printer. Larger Epsons work the same way.


----------



## Albie1 (Sep 2, 2009)

i agree but the printer wont print if the cart says its empty. reguardless if 30% ink is in the line.... just saying im 70% closer to buying new ink carts which is a big hit...


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Albie1 said:


> i agree but the printer wont print if the cart says its empty. reguardless if 30% ink is in the line.... just saying im 70% closer to buying new ink carts which is a big hit...


My "hit" on my initial cart set for my Epson 4880 was a little over $300. 55 mL of ink per cart just to fill the ink lines.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Ahhh, the cost of doing business.


----------



## Jlkfong (Jan 24, 2012)

Try having your machine (I have a GX7000) tell you to change the ink and then dies. So, now I don't have a printer that doesn't work, but I have new, but opened ink cartridges. Oh, another thing, it was also suggested by Ricoh and Sawgrass to change the ink waste container, which I did, but that didn't work either. So now i don't have a printer and I'm out about $600.00 for the ink and waste container+shipping to Hawaii. I don't know what my step will be. Any suggestions?


----------

